# Frage an Euch zu Archäologie



## Flachtyp (2. Januar 2011)

Hi !

Also ich betreibe nur Archäologie wegen den beiden mounts die man kriegen kann. Den fossilen Raptor hab ich schon(scheint jeder zu kriegen). Jetzt ist natürlich noch das andere mount dran, daß man nur durch Tol'vir-Artefakte bejkommen kann. 

Es scheint so, als ob es eine "gewisse" Reihenfolge der epics gibt. Ich habe nämlich bisher nur Leute getroffen, die den Ring und den Skarabäus-Anhanger als erste beiden epics hatten.

Deswegen wollte Euch mal fragen, welche Tol'vir-epics Ihr schon hattet, und in welcher Reihenfolge und wieviele Artefakte bis jetzt. 
Ich fang mal an:

1. "Anhänger des Skarabäussturms"
2. "Ring des Kindkaisers"
- 26 gewöhnlich Tol'vie-Artefakte fertiggestellt bis jetzt


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Januar 2011)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> 1. "Anhänger des Skarabäussturms"
> 2. "Ring des Kindkaisers"



this...in der Reihenfolge....


----------



## Exeliron (2. Januar 2011)

ich habe bisher nur den ring fertiggestellt und schon zweimal die kanope geöffnet (beide mal nix drin... ) aber ich würd mich über die drohne sehr freuen, die gibts auch bei den tol´vir


----------



## Flachtyp (2. Januar 2011)

Die beiden items scheinen wirklich immer zuerst zu kommen :-(.

Hab irgendwo gelesen, jemand hätte als 3 epic des 1-Handschwert gehabt.


Hmmm ich habe grade mit jemanden von unserem Server gesprochen, der die Drohne hat. Er hat gesagt er hatte ziemliches Glück und nur 11(!) gewöhnliche Tol'vir-Sachen vorher gebaut. 

GZ....mehr kann man dazu net sagen.


----------



## Flachtyp (18. Januar 2011)

Interessiert das gar keinen ??? Mich sehr :-(....


----------



## j0sh (18. Januar 2011)

ich habe bisher nur den anhänger gehabt und seitdem bekomme ich alle gewöhnlichen für den erfolg des imperatos nach einander...achja, mal davon abgesehen das ich seit drei Tagen nicht mehr in Uldum buddeln durfte


----------



## campino76 (18. Januar 2011)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> 1. "Anhänger des Skarabäussturms"
> 2. "Ring des Kindkaisers"



Also ich hatte auch diese Reihenfolge. Gestern hatte ich den Ring fertig, danach kam ein graues Item und nun meine erste Kanope.. bin schon gespannt was drinnen ist.

Bei den Nachtelfen war bei 2 Chars der Spiegel das erste rar-Artefakt.

Edit: die erste Kanope heute restauriert und das Rezept war drinn


----------



## rotti08 (18. Januar 2011)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Interessiert das gar keinen ??? Mich sehr :-(....



nunja ,viele werden schon die lust an dem beruf verloren haben,das liegt wohl daran das diese epics zu sehr random kommen,einige muessen wenig dafuer tun andere sehr viel.
viele kommen von daher garnicht mehr dazu bei den tol´vir zu buddeln.ich habe 1 rare und über 100 normale artefakte bisher insgesammt und noch kein einzigstes episches von den tol´vir,irgendwann ist halt die luft raus.darum wird sich das int. in grenzen halten meine ich


----------



## Elfan (18. Januar 2011)

Und bei mir auch. Die beiden Raren in der Reihenfolge und inzwischen 2 Kanopen.

Ich habe aber schon in anderen Foren von Leuten gelesen, die das Mount als erstes hatten (oder das Händchen). Wenn da mal nicht der "Zufallsgenerator" einen Bug hat und im Moment nur 'ne Liste abarbeitet.


----------



## disco_0711 (18. Januar 2011)

1. Eiskaltes Händchen


sonst kam noch nix


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. Januar 2011)

1. Anhänger des Skarabäusdingenskirchens ...
2. MOUNT ! xD ...

27 Sachen hergestellt ...


----------



## Æxodus (19. Januar 2011)

Hab für Tol'vir bis jetzt den Ring + 3 Kanopen hergestellt. Bin aber kein Alchi, deshalb bringt mir das net viel 

Nachtelfen alle bis auf die Puppe (die ich gezielt Farme)

Fossilien beide Rares

Trolle (oh  Zin'rokh oh Zin'rokh wo bist du)

Vrykul (gerade ein Rar in Arbeit)

Zwerge (den Kelch, bin am 2ten Ruhestein)


----------



## improwars (19. Januar 2011)

1. "Anhänger des Skarabäussturms"

kann ich bestätigen, danach Erfolg der kleine Imperator und nun warte ich aufs nächste rar


----------



## Flachtyp (20. Januar 2011)

Gut ^^. Also es gibt ja Leute, die den Anhänger und den Ring nicht als 1 epic hatten, aber beim Großteil scheint das so gewesen zu sein.

Also ich habe mittlerweile 73 gewöhnliche Tol'virs und immernoch nur die beiden besagten epics. Mein Schamane, der das ganze nur wegen dem Alchirezept macht hatte schon 2 Kanopen(ohne Rezept :-() und nun den Auftrag für den Ring nach 8 gewöhnlichen.


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Januar 2011)

Ich weis grade nicht ob ich lachen, oder weinen soll. Habe nachdem ich grade mein 93 gewöhnliches Tol'vir-Artefakt fertiggestellt habe das Projekt für ein rare bekommen.

Leider ist es nur das Hand-pet und nicht das mount :-(.


----------



## Landral (25. Januar 2011)

Tja was sol man sagen, außer .... Pech gehabt.
Vielen anderen, mich nicht ausgeschlossen, geht es genauso. Ich farme Archäologie für das AQ Mount und das bisher einzige Rare Projekt bei den Tolvir war der Ring des Kindkaisers. Cool für´n Schurken^^ Aber atm bin ich krankgeschrieben und werde wohl auch die nächsten Tage mit dem Farmen nach dem Mount verbringen. Good Luck @ all


----------



## Abell (26. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist das erste auch der Anhänger und habe bis jetzt 2 Kanopen ausgegraben und bin auch auf das Alchemistenflügtier aus. Ich grabe zwar jetzt auch schon eine ganze Weile herum, muss aber sagen, dass  es mir nicht allzu viel ausmacht.

-Man kann nebenbei fernsehen, lesen, aufräumen, kochen etc.

-Man macht einiges an Gold, wenn man die Schlüsselsteine verkauft. Hab allein an den Tol´vir Hiroglyphen ca 20k Gold verdient und insgesamt im letzten Monat etwa 40k. Klar, ich brauch für die Projekte dafür um einiges länger, aber was solls...


----------



## Æxodus (26. Januar 2011)

*malangeb*

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich locker alle 30 min sagen wir mal 2-4 Ausgrabungspunkte in Uldum bekomme? ^^

hab als erstes Epic den Ring des Kindskaisers bekommen und paar Artefakte später das Szepter von Azj'aqir. Genau 1 Artefakt später dann den Skarabäusanhänger an dem ich jetzt gerade bin . Ich kann jetzt keine genau Zahl nennen, aber ich meine, das ich bis jetzt "NUR" 30-40 gewöhnliche Artefakte hergestellte habe. Naja dafür aber schon 140 bei den Nachtelfen und immer noch keine Puppe. Die restlichen rares der Nachtelfen besitze ich schon ne Weile und eigentlich hab ich es auf die Puppe abgesehen. Naja weiterbuddeln halt.

Mfg


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Januar 2011)

Tja, was soll man da anderes schreiben als "GZ" ^^.

Wenn man sich so durchliest was in den anderen Foren berichtet wird, scheint es eine sehr große Gruppe von Spielern zu geben, die als erste beiden epics den Ring und den beknackten Anhänger bekomme haben. Wie bei mir. Diese Gruppe bekommt dann irgendwann "um" das 90-95 Artefakt das "Hand-pet" als Auftrag. So wie bei mir (93). Es ist sehr warscheinlich, daß das mount bei dieser Gruppe erst "um" 155/160 als Auftrag erscheint :-(. 
An einen Zufall glaube ich da nicht. Es gibt da gewisse "Regeln", wie zB daß jeder das Raptormount vor 400 bekommt usw....Naja, ich ziehs durch, egal wielange es dauert ^^.

Bei einer sehr kleinen Gruppe scheint das mount allerdings recht früh als Auftrag, ja sogar als erstes epic. Auf unserem Server hat es einer als 9 Projekt bekommen. Er ist seit Wochen der einzige mit dem mount, und auf unserem Server ist recht viel los.


----------



## Virikas (30. Januar 2011)

Bei mir war die Reihenfolge bis jetzt:
- 5 gewöhnliche
- Kanope (nix drin bin kein Alchi  )
- Ring des Kindkaisers (an dem ich grad an bin)

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht  Der Ring is auf jeden Fall schonmal Porno *freu*


----------



## Captn.Pwn (30. Januar 2011)

ich muss sagen ich find archäologie echt das allerletzte, mir hat der 40 ehrfürchtige fraktionen + 100 mounts erfolg wesentlich mehr spaß gemacht.
ich hab 8 nachtelfendinger zusammengebaut auf 525, mindestens genau so viele trollsachen und auch schon bestimmt 3-4 tolvir dinger und schon jetzt bin ich der ansicht das das zählen der streifen meiner tapete mehr spaß macht als archäologie.
ich versteh wirklich nicht wo ihr die motivation für über 100 projekte hernehmt


----------



## Virikas (31. Januar 2011)

Zwingt dich doch keiner Archälogie zu machen, wenn du keine Lust drauf hast ...

Ich hau mir ne DVD auf den zweiten Monitor und flieg nebenher n bisserl rum. Alternativ setz ich mich vorn Fernseher und grabe nebenbei. Gezielt farmen mach ich net, da ärgert mans ich nur, wenn nicht das kommt, was man haben will. Wenn was episches bei rum kommt freu ich mich, wenn nicht habe ich halt paar graue Items mehr auf der Bank, die ich mti Patch 4.0.6 zu ordentlich Kohle verarbeiten kann


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

Archeo mach ich ich immer zwischen den BG-Anmeldungen das paßt gut - immer 5-10 Min Wartezeit = eineige Ausgrabungen - so kommt man gut vorwärts


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

Das Problem an Archäologie ist eigentlich, dass man weder die Projekte, noch die Ausgrabungsstätten beeinflussen kann. Okay, dass man die Projekte nicht beeinflussen kann, da gehe ich noch mit, aber wieso kann man sich nicht auf spezielle Arten von Ausgrabungsstätten spezialisieren? Machen echt Archäologen doch auch...
Zum Thema Tol'vir: bei mir kam gestern als erstes seltenes Projekt das Mount. Dabei wäre mir der Ring lieber gewesen


----------



## campino76 (31. Januar 2011)

das letzte rar-objeklt hab ich vor 2 wochen bekommen, seitdem nix mehr.  farm seitdem das östl. königreich nach troll-dingens ab, aber der auftrag fürs schwert will nicht kommen.


----------



## Dexis (31. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das Problem an Archäologie ist eigentlich, dass man weder die Projekte, noch die Ausgrabungsstätten beeinflussen kann. Okay, dass man die Projekte nicht beeinflussen kann, da gehe ich noch mit, aber wieso kann man sich nicht auf spezielle Arten von Ausgrabungsstätten spezialisieren? Machen echt Archäologen doch auch...


Die Idee wäre nicht verkehrt, aber dann hätte Blizzard den Beruf ganz anders designen müssen weil 90% der Archäologen nur noch Tol´vir farmen würden, die restlichen 10% die drei anderen Epics von den Zwergen, Nachtelfen und Trollen. Wieder wäre der restliche Teil Azeroths (wie beim leveln) völlig uninteressant.
Damit die Idee aufginge, müssten die wirklich brauchbaren Gegenstände (und 99% der Spieler gehts dabei um nichts anderes^^) auf alle verfügbaren Völker aufgeteilt werden und nicht wie im Moment fünf davon auf ein Volk (Tol´vir) beschränken.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. Februar 2011)

Ich selbst hab mir den Spaß bis Skill 175 angetan. Nur graue items. Nix was man brauchen kann.....und dann kam die Frage: 

Macht das Sinn? Nein, Macht das Spaß? Nein, Also lassen wir es....und so geht es bestimmt sehr vielen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Februar 2011)

Hm wenn der Ring tatsächlich nach dem Anhänger dropt sollte ich mehr Tol vir farmen. ^^ Den Anhänger hab ich schon. 

Bin als Alli bis jetzt hauptsächlich in Azeroth unterwegs gewesen. Die Tol vir spots kommen bei mir viel zu selten. : /

Bis jetzt hab ich nur die Elfenpuppe bekommen und einige Fun-items.


----------



## Dexis (6. Februar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='04 Februar 2011 - 14:02' timestamp='1296827015' post='3006147']Ich selbst hab mir den Spaß bis Skill 175 angetan. Nur graue items. Nix was man brauchen kann.....und dann kam die Frage:
> 
> Macht das Sinn? Nein, Macht das Spaß? Nein, Also lassen wir es....und so geht es bestimmt sehr vielen.


Wieder eine Bilderbuchantwort stellvertretend für den Teil der Spielerschaft, die ihren Kram nicht schnell und einfach genug bekommen können. Bloß nicht zu lange an einer Sache sitzen oder zuviel für etwas tun müssen, bloß ganz schnell alle epischen Gegenstände/Reittiere/Haustiere/etc. auf einmal bekommen. Herrlich!^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (7. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Wieder eine Bilderbuchantwort stellvertretend für den Teil der Spielerschaft, die ihren Kram nicht schnell und einfach genug bekommen können. Bloß nicht zu lange an einer Sache sitzen oder zuviel für etwas tun müssen, bloß ganz schnell alle epischen Gegenstände/Reittiere/Haustiere/etc. auf einmal bekommen. Herrlich!^^



ich melde mich mal wieder hier im thread, ich habe wirklich eine woche lang von da an wo ich nach hause bin bis etwa 3:00 morgens archäologie betrieben.
ich habe nichtmal die nachelfenpuppe, geschweigedenn ein anderes item mit irgendeinem tieferen sinn.
nach gut gemeinten ratschlägen meiner freunde ich würde mir meine seele wegarchäologisieren und meinem verlust jeglichen zeitgefühls sowie weiterer persönlicher probleme konnte ich mich grad noch retten und habs endgültig aufgegeben.

mimimi das ist nicht einfach genug? nein
mimimi das grenzt an wahnsinn? ja


----------



## Dexis (7. Februar 2011)

Dich würde ich gerne mal sehen, wenn du die beiden Angelerfolge (Limnologe und Ozeanograph) machen würdest.... während du bei der Archäologie bis zu unglaubliche 5% Chance auf die besonderen Teile hast, haben die "aufgedunsenen" Fischversionen eine Dropchance von 0,1%. Nach rund 10.000 geangelten Fischen nur für diese beiden Erfolge habe ich von den sechs möglichen zwei Stk bekommen. Na und? Ich mag den Beruf des Angelns und lasse mich darauf ein, dass hier (wie bei der Archäologie, um die Lücke mal wieder zu schließen^^) einerseits viel Zeit und Geduld vonnöten, auf der anderen Seite aber wenig Motivation und Durchhalteoptionen vorhanden sind. 
Archäologie läuft nach demselben Prinzip: "Love it or hate it" - basta. Allerdings kann ich nicht ganz glauben, dass laut deinen Ausführungen "nicht mal irgendein Item" gedroppt ist. Bei fast allen Spielern die ich kenne ist im Laufe des Berufesteigerns zumindest das Reit- und das Haustier gedroppt, nicht zu sprechen von den Unmengen an "Kram" und Spaßgegenständen.
Aber ich hab schon verstanden - der Beruf wird ja wieder nur auf das (angeblich) Wesentliche reduziert, ein oder mehrere Epics abzustauben die in zwei Monaten aufgrund der gestiegenen Gegenstandsstufe nicht mehr viel wert sein werden. /ironie off


----------



## D4rkwalker (7. Februar 2011)

Bin jez mittlerweile bei meinen insgesamt knappen 300-400 artefakten

davon knappe 120 Trolle und Zwerge und hab noch knapp 1,2k fossil und brauch davon nichts mehr

Hoffe wenigstens das im Laufe der Zeit die Droppchance von 0,024% knapp wenigstens auf 0,1% hochgeschraubt werden


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt bei 120 gewöhnlichen Tol'vir-Artefakten. Nach dem 93 kam wie gesagt das Hand-pet. Wenn die Theorie von dem Typ auf wow-head stimmt(alles deutet zumindest darauf hin), kommt des nächste epic(bei ihm das mount) so um 155-160. Bin mal gespannt. Er hatte auch genau die gleichen epics bis dahin wie ich.

Ach und des Raptormount und des pet hat JEDER den ich kenne noch vorm skill von 400 bekommen. Das wird jedem quasi hinterhergeschmissen. Epics interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht. Hab zB den Ring und die NE-Puppe. Mich interessieren NUR mounts da diese, anders als die epics in Archäo, nie zu low werden ^^.


----------



## Flachtyp (16. Februar 2011)

SOOOO, gestern war es dann nun endlich soweit ! Nach ca 1,5 Monaten(ich habe fast nur Archäologie gemacht in der Zeit - KOTZ) Habe ich endlich mein verdammtes MOUNT !

Ich bekam den Auftrag dafür exakt nach meinem 157 "gewöhnlichen" Tol'vir-Artefakt. 

Wie auch auf zB wowhead beschrieben war auch meine Reihenfolge: Schrott-Anhänger, Ring, Pet(nach 93em) und dann das mount. 

Genau diese Reihenfolge wird es bei über 80% der Spieler geben, wobei die ersten beiden items auch öfter vertauscht sind. Wer ein anderes item am Anfang bekommt, gehört zu einer eher kleinen Gruppe.


----------



## Shadar08 (17. Februar 2011)

1. Ring 2. Mount 3. Käferanhänger Bis dahin hatte ich so 20 Tolvir restauriert. Nun bin ich bei 73 und kein Stab :/


----------



## Æxodus (17. Februar 2011)

Gz Flachtyp du hast es dir verdient.


@Shadar08

Wie Flachtyp schon erwähnt hat gehören wir beide wohl der kleinen Gruppe denn ich hab genauso wie du zuerst den Ring dann die Drohne und als 3tes den Skarabäusanhänger bekommen undzwar wie du nach ca. 20 Artefakten. Den Stab, das Schwert und Die Hand hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht bekommen. Aber mal eine andere Frage an dich. Ich hab jetzt 191 Nachtelfenartefakte hergestellt und noch immer kein Puppenauftrag. Wie sieht das bei dir aus? Hast du alle Rares der Nachtelfen oder wie ich alle bis auf die Puppe und bei wievielen Artefakten stehst du bei den NE bzw. bei wieviel hast du die Puppe bekommen?

Mfg


----------



## Blackos (17. Februar 2011)

gar keine tol vir ausgrabungsstätte bis jetz xD


----------



## Dexis (18. Februar 2011)

@ Æxodus:
da kann man mal den Unterschied bzw. die Auswirkungen des Zufallsfaktor sehen. Ich betreibe die Archäologie nur geringfügig nebenbei, hab bisher geschätzte 30 Nachtelfen-Projekte durchgebracht und die Puppe bereits in der Tasche. Man muss halt abwarten^^

@ Blackos:
Ich weiß ja nciht wie weit du bist aber bedenke, dass du Ausgrabungsstätten in den neuen Gebieten erst ab Berufstufe 450 bekommst.


----------



## Vvodka (19. Februar 2011)

die drohne, tol'vir epic nr. 55, gerade bekommen. ich bin wirklich froh. lange zeit war es bezüglich dem thema rares sehr still bei mir. dem szepter vorraus gingen, wie so oft erwähnt, der anhänger und kurze zeit später der ring.


----------



## Pereace (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin grad das allererste mal nach Uldum gekommen zum buddeln mit skill 480 und hatte als erstes eine Kanope. Mache sie auf Zack Phiole der Sande drin


----------



## Scharuuni (23. Mai 2011)

Als Cataclysm rauskam war ich mit dem neuen Beruf relativ schnell ausgeskillt.
Ich habe fast ausschliesslich damit auf Level 85 gelevelt weil es unheimlich viele Erfahrungspunkte für einen ausgeruhten Char gibt.
Nach dem obligatorischen "Ring des Kindkaisers" (erstellt am 17.12.2010) habe ich mich auf den Zwergenstab konzentriert.

Das Ergebnis bisher in den öslichen Königreichen:

Zwerge 312 Artefakte
Trolle 351 Artefakte
Fossilien 172 Artefakte (vollständig)
Neruber 16 Artefakte (vollständig)

Abgesehen vom neuen Fossilienschild (ich bin kein Tank!! (erstellt drei Tage nach Patch 4.1)) ist bisher weder der Zwergenstab noch das Off-Schwert der Trolle gefallen.

Da meine Hexe jetzt eh was besseres trägt, versuche ich mich nun wieder auf Kalimdor zu konzentrieren.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch noch Die "Phiole der Sande"...



Durchhalten Freunde!!!!


----------



## Bibis (24. Mai 2011)

Meine Reihenfolge ist bisher ebenfalls der anhänger und dann der ring, beide sehr früh bekommen.

Doch leider gehts jetzt nicht mehr vorwärts, die reihenfolge die flachtyp hat, habe ich nicht.
Bin jetzt beim 130 gewöhnlichen artefakt und habe immer noch nur die beiden rares...

Noch wer hier der ne ähnliche reihenfolge hat und weiter ist als ich?
Würd mal gern wissen wann endlich das nächste rare kommt, selbst auf wowhead hab ich noch keinen gefunden 
bei dem das dritte rare erst nach dem 130. gekommen ist -.-


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Mai 2011)

Wann das nächste Rare kommt kann dir niemand sagen. Alle Rares haben eine bestimmte Skillvorraussetzung und eine eigene Dropchance.

Selbst wenn ein Rare eine 50% Chance hätte, kann es sein, daß du es erst beim 10. oder 20. mal bekommst, da die Chance jedes mal aufs neue 50% beträgt.


----------



## iceteaxy (30. Dezember 2012)

verkaufe Honorbuddy , der euch innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Drohne farmt für Gold / bei intresse add skype : ice-tea-x


----------

